
Releasing Dgraph 1.0: Production-Ready Graph Database - velmu
https://blog.dgraph.io/post/releasing-v1.0/
======
mrjn
Also at: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-
its-o...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/19/dgraph-raises-3m-for-its-open-
source-distributed-graph-database-hits-1-0-release/)

------
mgpc
The DGraph team have done some very interesting work. The recent addition of
transactions is an extremely impressive technical accomplishment, and a very
good long term move. Excellent to see a production-ready 1.0 release.

